# Let's see some pictures of your homemade ice sleds!



## SlabSlayR

I'm working on a new ice sled for this year. Let's see some pictures of the homemade sleds that you all use to haul all of your gear out on the ice. I will post pictures of mine as soon as I get it finished.


----------



## icebucketjohn

Here's one I had for 30 years, but sold it a few years ago. It was made by Barbertonian, Joe Jursik.

Of course, I had a few modes on it as the years went by.


----------



## fishincontrol

I have a large/heavy suitcase style shanty that likes to plow snow. I made this to raise it up out of the snow.

Sent from my DROID3 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## icebucketjohn

Here's my new sleds and modes


----------



## ErieRider

Here is a pic of the one we use. Can't take credit for it as my brother (KPI) on here built it. He measured out our common equip. we carry, such as vex, propane etc and everything fits snug.
Attached an old pair of skis to easily glide across snow and ice.
The two side rod holders also double as regular rod holders if we want. just drill a hole in front of them and you can run two rods if you want. One in your hand the other in the holder. And another guy can do the smae on the other side.
A few handles to help get in and out of truck and to double as tie downs for bungees to hold things in place, if the need arises.


----------



## Photog

Looks like I will hit Good will for some skis. They had a tub full for $5 a pair.


----------



## SlabSlayR

Photog said:


> Looks like I will hit Good will for some skis. They had a tub full for $5 a pair.


That's what I did this summer!


----------



## Jmsteele187

icebucketjohn said:


> Here's my new sleds and modes


John, did you put the runners on that otter sled, or did it come that way? Do they make a big difference?


----------



## futurestrader

Here is mine that can be pulled behind an atv or by hand. Very adaptable and yes those are my boys.
http://quickfishtipup.com/Photo_s_and_Video_s.php


----------



## icebucketjohn

Yep, Jmsteele187, I installed those runners on my sled, but it's a Clam Nanook Pop-Up Shanty, not an Otter. (Wish I could afford an Otter or Eskimo.. they're top notch in comparison to Clam).

Purchased the wide pieces from Universal Plastics in North Canton & the narrow Hyfax runners from Mark's Bait & Tackle in Ravenna, Ohio.


----------



## Jmsteele187

icebucketjohn said:


> Yep, Jmsteele187, I installed those runners on my sled, but it's a Clam Nanook Pop-Up Shanty, not an Otter. (Wish I could afford an Otter or Eskimo.. they're top notch in comparison to Clam).
> 
> Purchased the wide pieces from Universal Plastics in North Canton & the narrow Hyfax runners from Mark's Bait & Tackle in Ravenna, Ohio.


I knew the shanty was a clam. I thought maybe you put it on an otter sled, because your first pic was an otter sled.

I might have to look into some runners. Sometimes my sled does a better job at plowing snow than sliding on top of it, especially when it's full of gear.


----------



## ironman172

one of the few times I used that auger  ....for sale now


----------



## Jmsteele187

ironman172 said:


> one of the few times I used that auger  ....for sale now


You're going to sell that auger, and we'll get more than 12" of ice through March. Lol


----------



## SlabSlayR

futurestrader said:


> Here is mine that can be pulled behind an atv or by hand. Very adaptable and yes those are my boys.
> http://quickfishtipup.com/Photo_s_and_Video_s.php


Futurestrader, Where did you get those rod holders that are bolted to your sled at?


----------



## TURKEY09

Google quick fish tip up. I believe they sell them on that site.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## futurestrader

Yes they sell them there and very high quality


----------



## SlabSlayR

For $11.99 I'm ordering a couple sets!


----------



## kneedeep

I got the idea from another site and made some personal improvements but now the hard part is the sewing. I thought about going to the Amish to have them do the work but then it might not get done before ice gets here.



























My old rig:













Goodluck and have a safe season!


----------



## yonderfishin

kneedeep said:


> I got the idea from another site and made some personal improvements but now the hard part is the sewing. I thought about going to the Amish to have them do the work but then it might not get done before ice gets here.
> 
> View attachment 87135
> View attachment 87136
> View attachment 87137
> View attachment 87138
> 
> 
> My old rig:
> View attachment 87139
> View attachment 87140
> 
> Goodluck and have a safe season!




Good job. Thats very close to the one i was wanting to build. I was just gonna use a large canvas for it though , if all one piece there wouldnt be as much sewing. My idea was to use 2x2 or 2x3 lumber though for the supports and have only part of it fold backwards for entry/exit to keep it simple. I also have the same popup ice cube you have. They work great just can be a bear to set up miltiple times if you move from one place to another.


----------



## yonderfishin

This is a little more than just a sled but I seen this the other night. Im thinking of trying to build something like this. Not enough time to build it now but would make a good project next summer.


----------



## hardwaterfan

thats funny his wife takes out the trash at the end. 

that is a cool shanty though. theres got to be something in the blood of people who like to ice fish, that they also like to tinker and invent. 

what is the cover material kneedeep, is that a super thin canvas? it looks really nice, if it holds up to a few ice seasons then its genius. 

i wouldnt be able to transport a shanty that doesnt collapse all the way. i just have an open bed truck. it would take off like a kite.


----------



## ironman172

Jmsteele187 said:


> You're going to sell that auger, and we'll get more than 12" of ice through March. Lol


Oh well....I am done ice fishing


----------



## SlabSlayR

ironman172 said:


> Oh well....I am done ice fishing


Don't be a quitter! Lol


----------



## ironman172

SlabSlayR said:


> Don't be a quitter! Lol


I hope we do have good ice for the new owner of the gas auger....It went to a good home....not that I will go again..... I still have my hand auger for the not so thick stuff and a grand son, that could go and drill those holes...but as I age the cold is getting harder to handle for me....yes.... turning into a wimp


----------



## SlabSlayR

ironman172 said:


> I hope we do have good ice for the new owner of the gas auger....It went to a good home....not that I will go again..... I still have my hand auger for the not so thick stuff and a grand son, that could go and drill those holes...but as I age the cold is getting harder to handle for me....yes.... turning into a wimp


We'll give you a pass this time. I can't imagine having to give up a hobby that I love. You'll always have the memories though!


----------



## kneedeep

Thanks yonder, I like the ice cube just not in the wind because its a pain in the a$$ and I like the fold out shanty on you tube. I have a otter cabin but it weights a ton and wanted something smaller to run n gun with. Hard water I'm using construction visquene to make patterns before I cut the 500denier canvas cover and plan to insulate the top and back. I'm off the next week so that will give me time to finish and Mother nature time to cook up some ice, I seen quite a few ponds with skim Ice today so I'm excited.


----------



## Mylife614

No ice sled for me, I'm the guy on the bucket. I haven't made it out past few yrs. Hope to change that still year now that I am done with college an Ball, and we get some good ice here in central oh. 
Any of y'all ever make homemade tip ups? I need to ask my uncle in upstate NY he had a cool lil design when I was a kid 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SlabSlayR

I've made tip ups before, but don't think it's worth the time and materials when you can buy a HT Polar tip up for $10.


----------



## buckipicker

SlabSlayR said:


> Futurestrader, Where did you get those rod holders that are bolted to your sled at?


Just an idea....not trying to take away the fellas business....Get yourself some conduit brackets and mount them to the side of your sled. I have them mounted to the back of my black plastic fishing sled and have some mounted to a bucket as well. They are great to keep your pole out of the bottom of the sled.


----------



## My Demeyes

This is my super size sled/shanty I built for Erie, been waiting on ice for a couple years now to try it out.


----------



## SlabSlayR

My Demeyes said:


> This is my super size sled/shanty I built for Erie, been waiting on ice for a couple years now to try it out.


That is one sweet looking shanty! I should have mine posted on here in a few days. Work has been keeping me out of the garage for the last few weeks now and I haven't got to work on it much lately.


----------



## c. j. stone

My kid has one he would sell similar to Ducks HD Erie shanty(reasonably)! Not practical to pull without a snow machine or 4 wheeler though and fits inside a full sized PU bed. If anyone is interested, PM me and I'll hook you up with him.


----------



## Mikecurran1981

icebucketjohn said:


> Here's one I had for 30 years, but sold it a few years ago. It was made by Barbertonian, Joe Jursik.
> 
> Of course, I had a few modes on it as the years went by.


*DO you know the dimensions looks awesome *


----------



## ditchdigger




----------



## leadcorebean

Made this a few years ago and has served me well ! In the works on paper when I have time of a all aluminium frame that will fold together hopefully for next season . I actually love the crates in the front work well for me


----------

